# I want to discuss a coffee machine make not listed



## Cleggy (Jun 12, 2016)

Can we have an others thread please?

I'm rebuilding a Wega Atlas and thought people may be interested...


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

That looks like a "project and a half!"

Good luck, looking forward to updates


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

What's in them boxes?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks superb preparation, looking forward to see your progress.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Please reassure us that you've taken lots of photos pre-stripdown + marked all the pipes & their matching connections....otherwise.....

It's also false economy, on a major refurb like this, to refit the old solenoid valves, steam/hot water valve bodies, pump head & rocker switches: Fit new ones.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Moved to the area most re-build and restoration projects are posted.


----------

